# Posa



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

We believe you will find these three things of interest;

New MLEFI&AA Firearms Instructor's Course Manual Available

The 6th edition of the Firearms Instructor's Course Manual published by the Massachusetts Law Enforcement Firearms Instructors & Armorers Association is now available. The new edition will be available in electronic format on CD only.

This Manual is intended for law enforcement firearms instructors who are actively engaged in live fire training for their respective agencies. The electronic format permits instructors to store a large volume of information on their laptop or PC. Featuring a revised format that is easier to read and updated graphics, this latest edition is a "must have" for any serious firearms trainer.

The Manual is subdivided into several sections covering: handgun, shotgun, patrol rifle, precision rifle, and submachine gun. A large section on Tactical & Training courses as well as sections on Dim Light & Night Firing, Forms and reprints of numerous training articles are included as well. The 6th edition has 995 pages. More information can be obtained by going to www.mlefiaa.org . The cost is $40.00 for the manual on CD.

---

Khyber Interactive Courses in MA have a few slots left

There are still a few slots open in the Maynard, MA classes being taught by Khyber Interactive:

9/21-22 Dynamic Crisis Rescues (active shooter.) Tuition: $225 per officer
10/19-20 High performance handgun tactics. Tuition: $225 per officer

See www.khybergroup.com/_mgxroot/page_10771.html to register and www.khybertraining.com/ for more information on Khyber.

---

POSA Cops4Kids Match has slots open - Help the Jimmy Fund, train, and have fun!

We are pleased to announce that the 2006 Isabella de Bethencourt Memorial POSA Cops4Kids Match will be held on September 24, 2006 at the Harvard Sportsmens Club in Harvard, MA. The match is open to all law enforcement professionals: active and retired officers, investigators, support personnel, trainers, etc. All proceeds will go to benefit the Jimmy Fund/Dana Farber Instituteâ?Ts pediatric cancer research

Those that either shot in or volunteered for the match last year know how much fun it was, and how different it was from other kinds of matches. This is a realistic pistol match that emphasizes judgment and correct tacticsâ?¦and having fun and raising money for a great cause! In addition to the shooting element of each of the five stages, there is a critical tactical element that must also be performed correctly. You do not need to be a Master class IPSC or IDPA shooter to do well in this match. (You need to think under pressure and come prepared.)

This year the match can support 80 shooters (on a first-come basis.) We will also need about 30-40 volunteers of all types: set-up crews, tear-down crews, range officers, raffle managers, gofers etc. Volunteering is just as much fun as shooting, and certainly as rewarding. All the information for participating in any way is on the match website, www.posacops4kids.com

We hope that shooters will take advantage of the match sponsor program and recruit sponsors for their participation, in order to raise their $100 entry fee. Actually, we hope that each shooter will be able to raise more than that, and there are prizes for the shooters who generate the most sponsor support.

Last year we gave away thousands of dollars in prizes, and we hope to do the same this year. Visit the website, www.posacops4kids.com, to learn more and to help find cures for children with cancer.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

We inadvertently used the wrong date in the previous email.

The POSA Cops4Kids Match Against Cancer is
Oct 1, 2006


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

There are three announcements we thought would be of interest to you:

1) The Massachusetts Law Enforcement Firearms Instructors and Armorers Association will be holding their annual training conference on October 10-12 in Harvard, MA (at the intersection of Rts 2 and 495). This regional event has become an outstanding training opportunity, and the cost is extremely reasonable. We encourage everyone to attend. More information and registration forms are at www.mlefiaa.org/index.html

2) There will be a Taser Instructor course at the Westminster, MA PD on November 6th and 7th, from 8 to 5. The charge is $225 for new instructors, and $80 for instructor re-certifications. To register, contact Shannara at Taser, [email protected], 800.978.2737. The PD is located at 7 South St in Westminster, MA, just off of Rt. 2. Directions from your location can be obtained at Mapquest. The instructor and POC is Ralph Mroz, [email protected], 413 774 3512.

3) The New American Truth eMagazine will be released January 2, 2007. New American Truth eMagazine is a FREE internet based monthly magazine. It is meant for all those who oppose crime, terrorism and injustice. If you don't consider yourself a willing victim... and you definitely aren't a criminal... then this publication is for you. Visit the website at www.newamericantruth.com to learn more and register for your FREE subscription.


----------

